# Apartment smoker



## huskerrow (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

The wife and I are getting ready to sell our house and go back to apartment life. This means I have to get rid of my 14.5 WSM. 

I'm looking for suggestions on an electric or pellet smoker since charcoal is not allowed. Any thoughts?

Row


----------



## jond36 (Aug 15, 2015)

You could convert a WSM with a heating element but thats just a sin. :biggrin:

I have the smokin it smoker and love it. MES is a common favorite on this board. I am sure someone will suggest that soon. It really depends if your looking to smoke chips or chunks and how cold it gets in Nebraska. The smokin it smoker is an insulated tank and holds temps well in the cold.


----------



## huskerrow (Aug 15, 2015)

jond36 said:


> You could convert a WSM with a heating element but thats just a sin. :biggrin:
> 
> I have the smokin it smoker and love it. MES is a common favorite on this board. I am sure someone will suggest that soon. It really depends if your looking to smoke chips or chunks and how cold it gets in Nebraska. The smokin it smoker is an insulated tank and holds temps well in the cold.



It can get pretty cold. Insulated would be nice. Which smokin it so you have?


----------



## jond36 (Aug 15, 2015)

Just the #1. Smallest one they have. Wish I would have gotten the #3. Mine can find two shoulders or 3 racks of ribs cut in half, but forget about brisket unless it is a flat only.


----------



## zjaybird (Sep 29, 2015)

What about an electric UDS....meateater made one a while back due to not being able to have charcoal at his apartment


----------



## huskerrow (Sep 29, 2015)

zjaybird said:


> What about an electric UDS....meateater made one a while back due to not being able to have charcoal at his apartment



That'd be nice. The patio isn't that big at the apartment and the garage we have is a little bit away so I'm not sure how convenient that'd be


----------



## muralboy (Sep 29, 2015)

This may send a few off the ledge, but i have a buddy who owns/uses one of these and he says it actually does a pretty nice job.


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 29, 2015)

I dont know where u live in Nebraska but the company i work for doesnt allow pellet smokers or grills


----------



## huskerrow (Sep 29, 2015)

doctord1955 said:


> I dont know where u live in Nebraska but the company i work for doesnt allow pellet smokers or grills



I'm in bellevue. The apartment advised electric is fine. I've got my eye on a 40 inch MES BT from Sam's but I have to sell my 14.5" wsm


----------



## murrgh (Sep 29, 2015)

Heya,

I was in the same boat. I wanted a smoker but my apartment doesn't allow anything on our balcony. They only stated no gas/charcoal grills... So when I bought my smoker, I went with the 30in MES and haven't been questioned. Best decision I made. Great to use, lots of space, looks like a minifridge outside. I'd be happy to answer any questions relating to apartment life and smoking


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 30, 2015)

You can always go GMG that way you have amoker and grill all in one


----------

